# Wheel refurb London/Essex



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

I'm not looking to spend £40-50 a wheel they're only 15 inch, there is very very minimal damage to be smoothed out as I've done the majority myself.

Ideally want them powder coated but will consider painted if the price is right, I'm not interested in taking them to Lepsons as I'm not that rich haha.

Preferably in the north London/west Essex area.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

What about Jp polishing on Canvey Island? Charged my dad £180 for a set of 15"



Brian


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Yeah I've had a quote from them at around the same price. 

Still more than I'm willing to pay if I'm honest.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm sure we would all like something for nothing but unfortunately in the real world it just doesn't work like that .....

_"It is unwise to pay too much, but it's unwise to pay to little.
When you pay too much you lose a little money, that's all.
When you pay to little you sometimes lose everything, because the thing you bought was incapable of doing the thing you bought it to do. 
The common law of business balance prohibits paying a little and getting a lot. It can't be done.
If you deal with the lowest bidder, it's as well to add something on for the risk you run.
And if you do that, you will have enough to pay for something better."_

John Ruskin (1819-1900)


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

For nothing? 

Never said I wasn't willing to pay I'm just not willing to be ripped off, there's a difference my friend.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Alex at Elite Car Care will sort you out :thumb:, was going to get mine done there but I sold the car.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Ok not nothing - but you're making it sound as if your not willing to pay any more than a road sweeper earns per hour, whilst forgetting that a road sweeper isn't particulaly skilled, he hasn't had to have any form of training, he has no material costs and the only piece of equipment he's had to buy is a broom.

£45 per wheel is very cheap! I know many people across the country that do wheels and if you offered them £45 most of them would simply laugh and walk away.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> Alex at Elite Car Care will sort you out :thumb:, was going to get mine done there but I sold the car.


He charges about £80 a wheel, when I can buy a brand new set for that I think I'll pass. Thanks though.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

I think you might be out of luck then, don’t think you will find many places that will do them for less than £45 an alloy. Best option is to have ago at doing them yourself.


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

There is City Powder Coating in Birmingham town center that refurbish wheels for £20 each. Their website gives details but they basically do a chemical strip, sand blast, refurb, powder coat, and then lacquer.

http://www.citypowdercoating.co.uk/

I know you are looking in London/Essex but I thought I would post anyway in case you are ever visiting Birmingham as they are extremely cheap. You could even courier the alloys to them for £28 via Paisley Freight if they accept wheels being posted in. Only problem then would be collecting the wheels after 
I have never used them myself but I have seen them mentioned on a couple of forums I visit.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Matt197 said:


> I think you might be out of luck then, don't think you will find many places that will do them for less than £45 an alloy. Best option is to have ago at doing them yourself.


I did, hence this thread ;-)

These wheels have no tyres on them I've already had them taken off, so I expect the price to be less than normal.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

sitalchauhan said:


> There is City Powder Coating in Birmingham town center that refurbish wheels for £20 each. Their website gives details but they basically do a chemical strip, sand blast, refurb, powder coat, and then lacquer.
> 
> http://www.citypowdercoating.co.uk/
> 
> ...


Bargain, if I'm ever up that way I'd definitely consider it.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

squiggs said:


> Ok not nothing - but you're making it sound as if your not willing to pay any more than a road sweeper earns per hour, whilst forgetting that a road sweeper isn't particulaly skilled, he hasn't had to have any form of training, he has no material costs and the only piece of equipment he's had to buy is a broom.
> 
> £45 per wheel is very cheap! I know many people across the country that do wheels and if you offered them £45 most of them would simply laugh and walk away.


So you're telling me a road sweeper earns £30 an hour? I think £30 a wheel is reasonable considering there is no tyres to be taken off and there is minimal damage on one wheel.

It's not like there is severe kerbing that needs to be sanded and filled for hours beforehand, I know people on this forum like paying over the odds for everything but give me a break for wanting a decent price.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

EastUpperGooner said:


> He charges about £80 a wheel, when I can buy a brand new set for that I think I'll pass. Thanks though.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


I never got quoted that much was more along the lines of £60 a wheel with tyres and fitting.

Quick google search...

http://www.wickedwheels.co.uk/alloy-wheels-essex.html


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

DMH-01 said:


> I never got quoted that much was more along the lines of £60 a wheel with tyres and fitting.
> 
> Quick google search...
> 
> http://www.wickedwheels.co.uk/alloy-wheels-essex.html


Cheers it's about £65 a wheel, yeah I've seen them as well.

I was really looking for some recommendations, thanks though. :thumb:


----------

